# Ist das Schwarzangeln?



## Schleienkönig (16. Januar 2011)

HI,

ich bin 16 und wollte mal wissen, ob mir der Fischereiaufseher was anhaben kann wenn ich mir ne Tageskarte hole und den Jugendfischereischen hab, und Angeln gehe, verwarnt der mich dann nur oder gibts gleich richtig Zunder?

was kommt auf mich zu wenn der mich erwischt?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Such Dir doch einfach einen Angler, und frage Ihn ob Du Dich ein paar Meter weiter hinsetzen darfst. Dann bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Schleienkönig (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Ok, das kann ich ja mal im Frühjahr versuchen, da ich und mein kumpel gleich am see Zelten wollten, wirds schwer, jemanden zu finden, der den ganzen Tag bleibt,


aber normal kann der Aufseher mir nix, ich hab ja ne Tageskarte und den JUfischein, mehr wie Verwarnen kommt da denkich net, kann der mir dann auch die gefangenen Fische abnehmen, oder kann ich die dann behalten?


----------



## Slick (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Du bekommst ja nur mit der Auflage, das du mit einer erwachsenen Person(Angler) fischen tust die Erlaubnis dort zu Angeln.
*Ohne Beaufsichtigung kein Angeln. *

Wenn du natürlich kontrolliert wirst und der Gewässerwart die Sachlage auch so ernst sieht ist das Schwarzangeln,da ohne Aufsichtsperson.


Cheers


----------



## Fischer93 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Ich würde schon sagen das das Schwarzangeln ist, schließlich hast du ja wenn du nur den Jugendfischereischein hast keine Prüfung abgelegt. Keine prüfung = kein Angeln alleine, da hilft das auch nicht wenn du den Erlaubnissschein für das Gewässer hast, es bleibt trotzdem Schwarzangeln.


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

wenn an den jugendschein die auflage des erwachsenen fischereischeininhabers geknüpft ist und du angelst ohne das ein erwachsener mit schein dabei ist, ist das angeln ohne gültigen fischereischein.

antonio


----------



## carni68 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Wenn Du unter schwarzangeln Fischwilderei meinst, dann liegt diese nicht vor, da Du ja mit der Tageskarte die Erlaubnis hast, in dem Gewässer zu angeln. Allerdings hast Du keinen Fischereischein und das ist dann eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn Du trotzdem angelst.


----------



## Schleienkönig (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Ah, ok danke für die zahlreichen Antoworten, dann werde ich einfach zu jemanden hingehen und fragen, ober er meine Aufsicht spielen kann, falls ich kontrolliert werde.


----------



## musti71 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

das ist das selbe wenn du den führerschein mit 17 hast wenn du da erwischt wirst heißt es auch "anzeige ohne fahrerlaubnis", ich hab früher auch immer wieder mit dem gedanken rumgespielt das mal auszuprobieren aber dann doch nicht weil ich mein größtes hobby nicht für riskieren wollte 

ich an deiner stelle würde die prüfung schnellstmöglichst ablegen, weil du ja schon die möglichkeit hast mit 14 jahren die prüfung zu machen, früher oder später musst du sie sowieso ablegen spätestens mit 18


----------



## alechandros (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

jep sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Sneep (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Hallo,

Wenn du keinen Fischereischein hast oder ihn bei einer Kontrolle nicht dabei hast, ist das in beiden Fällen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


Eine Fischwilderei liegt dann vor, wenn du unter verletzung eines fremden Fischrechtes angelst, das  tust du aber nicht.

 Wenn du ohne Tagesschein angelst, oder mehr Ruten benutzt als auf der Tageskarte aufgeführt ist das Schwarzangeln. Das ist dann eine Straftat und vergleichbar mit Diebstahl oder Einbruch.

Bei einer Kontrolle dürfte der Angeltag zunächst einmal zu Ende sein. Wenn es ganz schlecht läuft gibts noch eine Geldstrafe.

sneep


----------



## Janbr (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*



> Eine Fischwilderei liegt dann vor, wenn du unter verletzung eines fremden Fischrechtes angelst, das tust du aber nicht.
> 
> Wenn du ohne Tagesschein angelst, oder mehr Ruten benutzt als auf der Tageskarte aufgeführt ist das Schwarzangeln. Das ist dann eine Straftat und vergleichbar mit Diebstahl oder Einbruch.


 
Da er vorher gesagt hat er wird in einem See angeln, waere es auch ohne Tageskarte keine Fischwilderei, sondern Diebstahl, weil die Fische dem Besitzer zuzuordnen sind.

Tageskarte will er sich aber besorgen. Bleibt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit wegen Angeln ohne Angelschein. Es kann aber unter Umstaenden, auch hier gibt's Parallelen zum Fahren ohne Fahrerlaubnis, Probleme geben wenn du deinen Fischereischein machen willst. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Sneep (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Da er vorher gesagt hat er wird in einem See angeln, waere es auch ohne Tageskarte keine Fischwilderei, sondern Diebstahl, weil die Fische dem Besitzer zuzuordnen sind.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Hallo, 

abgesehen davon, dass es vom Strafmaß nicht weit auseinander liegt, halte ich das für eine kühne Behauptung. 

Diebstahl setzt voraus, das ich jemanden etwas wegnehme, was ihm gehört. Da müsste ich aber in aller Regel die Schwarzangler laufen lassen, weil der Fisch herrenlos ist. 

Nehmen wir als Beispiel einen Baggersee, den ich gepachtet habe. Den See besetze ich mit Karpfen. Jeden Karpfen im See habe ich besetzt. 

Angelt jemand ohne Genehmigung einen der Fische, ist das aber kein Diebstahl, denn die Karpfen in dem See sind nicht mehr meine. 

Mit dem Aussetzen, verliere ich das Eigentumsrecht. Der Karpfen  gilt dann als Tier der freien Wildbahn und ist herrenlos.

Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, wo ein Schwarzangler an einem Baggersee wegen Diebstahls verurteilt wurde.

Wenn ich weiß, wer den Karpfen besetzt hat, ist der Fisch dadurch nicht zuzuordnen. 

*Der* *Fisch ist dann zuzuordnen, wenn ich die Kontrolle behalten habe und das Eigentumsrecht habe. *

Wenn ich mir auf meinem Grundstück einen Teich anlege, dann kann ich davon sprechen, dass sie mir zuzuordnen sind und ich sie noch nicht in die Natur entlassen habe, ich bin also noch der Eigentümer, daher Diebstahl. 

Die Grundsätzliche Aussage geschlossenes Gewässer = Diebstahl geht ja schon dann nicht auf, wenn in dem See mehrere Fischrechte existieren.

Daher ist die Aussage, in stehenden Gewässern sei das grundsätzlich Diebstahl nicht richtig.

Du verstehst den Begriff "Zuordenbarkeit" falsch.


SneeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Auch nicht ganz richtig.

In geschlossenen Gewässern ohne die Möglichkeit des zu- oder abwanderns mit einheitlichem Fischereirecht ist es Diebstahl, auch wenn es sich um einen Baggersee o.ä. handelt. Hier können die Fische zweifelsfrei einem Besitzer zugeordnet werden.

In Gewässern, die einen Fischwechsel ermöglichen oder gar in Flüssen oder Seen mit geteilten Fischereirechten ist es Wilderei.

Der eigentliche Unterschied ist, dass es beim Diebstahl noch darauf ankommt, ob man Fische gefangen hat. Hat man das nicht, ist es versuchter Diebstahl. Macht einen Unterschied im Strafmaß.

Bei Wilderei ist es gleich ob man Fische gefangen hat oder nicht, denn den Straftatbestand der versuchten Wilderei gibt es nicht. 

Fazit:

Am besten immer ne Angelerlaubnis kaufen. |supergri


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Vielleicht darfst du ja alleine fischen wenn du bei der Kastenausgabestelle nachfragst. Oder n bisschen Trinkgeld gibst. Das klingt jetzt etwas komisch aber in Tirol an nem See geht das. N Kollege hat die Gastkarte sogar ohne irgendwelche Papiere bekommen. Naja was soll man dazu sagen. #d Schade dass es noch so viele Korruption gibt .#d

Hab dazu mal ne Frage. 

Wird man bei Wilderei oder Diebstahl schwerer bestraft. 

Cu Weisheitsgranate :q


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Ohhh man ey, die ganze Anglerwelt regt sich auf das immer mehr Gesetze geschaffen werden, die uns "angeblich" das Anglerleben schwer machen. Wenn ich mir hier die FRAGE und einige ANTWORTEN dazu ansehe, wundert mich das gar nicht mehr ........


Warum kann man sich nicht einfach an die Vorgaben halten die da sind und gut is..... Mal ehrlich: Is dat wirklich SO SCHWER ????? 

Richtig übel abkotzen werdet Ihr Jugendlichen wenn durch "genau so eine Scheixxe" dat Fischen unter 18 Jahren KOMPLETT verboten wird. Schuld daran tragt Ihr dann übrigens allein .... Grad mit solch einem Dreck, Gesetze/Vorgaben umgehen zu wollen ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## e30Birdy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ohhh man ey, die ganze Anglerwelt regt sich auf das immer mehr Gesetze geschaffen werden, die uns "angeblich" das Anglerleben schwer machen. Wenn ich mir hier die FRAGE und einige ANTWORTEN dazu ansehe, wundert mich das gar nicht mehr ........
> 
> 
> Warum kann man sich nicht einfach an die Vorgaben halten die da sind und gut is..... Mal ehrlich: Is dat wirklich SO SCHWER ?????
> ...


 
Gute antwort, genau aus solche situationen werden regeln aufgestellt... 

Laut fischerei gesetz sollte der mit ein Jugendschein kein tageskarte bekommen weil sein schein bloss unter aufsicht gueltig ist!


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> [...]
> Richtig übel abkotzen werdet Ihr Jugendlichen wenn durch "genau so eine Scheixxe" dat Fischen unter 18 Jahren KOMPLETT verboten wird. Schuld daran tragt Ihr dann übrigens allein .... Grad mit solch einem Dreck, Gesetze/Vorgaben umgehen zu wollen ....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



... und das ist natürlich allein die Schuld der Jugendlichen! Weil die müssen ja eigentlich wissen wie regelvernarrt der deutsche Staat ist. 
Da kann man natürlich nicht darauf hoffen, dass jemand von allein drauf kommt schwachsinnige Regeln aufzuheben und somit das Problem zu umgehen ... da muss man damit rechnen, dass ebendiese noch verschärft werden wenn man sich nicht dran hält.

Mein Tip: Red doch mal mit so nem Kontrolleur wenn der wirklich mal vorbeikommt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein erwachsener Mann mit Sinn und Verstand einem (vernünftigen) Jugendlichen das Angeln verbietet, nur weil grad keine Aufsichtsperson da war... Das würde allerdings vorraussetzen, dass ihr euch auch vernünftig zu benehmen wisst. Ich will euch nicht dazu anstiften nur allein los zu ziehn, aber viele Probleme existieren eben nur auf dem Papier...


----------



## antonio (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Gute antwort, genau aus solche situationen werden regeln aufgestellt...
> 
> Laut fischerei gesetz sollte der mit ein Jugendschein kein tageskarte bekommen weil sein schein bloss unter aufsicht gueltig ist!



falsch der jugendfischereischein ist ein gültiger fischereischein nur eben mit der auflage nicht alleine zu dürfen.
demzufolge ist man auch berechtigt mit dem jugendfischereischein einen erlaubnisschein zu kaufen.
wenn man sich dann nicht an die bedingungen des jugendscheins hält, muß man eben mit konsequenzen rechnen und fertig.

antonio


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... und das ist natürlich allein die Schuld der Jugendlichen! Weil die müssen ja eigentlich wissen wie regelvernarrt der deutsche Staat ist.
> Da kann man natürlich nicht darauf hoffen, dass jemand von allein drauf kommt schwachsinnige Regeln aufzuheben und somit das Problem zu umgehen ... da muss man damit rechnen, dass ebendiese noch verschärft werden wenn man sich nicht dran hält.
> 
> Mein Tip: Red doch mal mit so nem Kontrolleur wenn der wirklich mal vorbeikommt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein erwachsener Mann mit Sinn und Verstand einem (vernünftigen) Jugendlichen das Angeln verbietet, nur weil grad keine Aufsichtsperson da war... Das würde allerdings vorraussetzen, dass ihr euch auch vernünftig zu benehmen wisst. Ich will euch nicht dazu anstiften nur allein los zu ziehn, aber viele Probleme existieren eben nur auf dem Papier...



Dein Wort!


----------



## Sneep (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch nicht ganz richtig.
> 
> In geschlossenen Gewässern ohne die Möglichkeit des zu- oder abwanderns mit einheitlichem Fischereirecht ist es Diebstahl, auch wenn es sich um einen Baggersee o.ä. handelt. Hier können die Fische zweifelsfrei einem Besitzer zugeordnet werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralle 24,

ich glaube, das hatten wir schon mal.

Entscheidend ist die Frage, hat der Fisch einen Besitzer oder nicht. Der Fisch im Baggersee ist aber Herrenlos mit dem Zeitpunkt des Aussetzens. Mit der Entlassung des Fisches in die Natur, ist er ein Teil der freien Wildbahn. Genau wie jeder Spatz, der gehört auch niemanden. Erst wenn ich den Fisch fange, bin ich wieder der Besitzer. 
Das der Fisch den See nicht verlassen kann ändert daran nichts.

Der Begriff der Zuordenbarkeit setzt aus meiner Sicht aber zwingend ein Besitzverhältnis voraus.
Ich kann den Fisch einem *Besitzer* eindeutig zuordnen.
Ich kann also zuordnen wem die Fische gehören, das heißt wer der Besitzer ist. Das kann ich im Baggersee aber nicht zuordnen     wer der Besitzer ist, da es keinen mehr gibt. 

Setze ich den gleichen Fisch in meinen Weiher hinterm Haus, kann man sicher nicht sagen, das ich ihn in die Natur entlassen habe, ich bleibe also der Besitzer. 

Ich    habe von vielen Fällen gehört, in denen jemand im Baggersee illegal Fische gefangen hat und eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei  bekommen hat. Mir ist aber kein Fall bekannt,  wo es in einem solchen Gewässer zu einer Anklage wegen Diebstahls gekommen ist.

Ich will nicht hoffen, das waren alles Justizirrtümer :q

Wenn jemand einen solchen Fall kennt, würde das sicher weiterhelfen.

Ich lasse mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren.

SNEEP


----------



## Günnie (25. August 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*

Da ich anscheinend zu doof bin einen eigenen Threat hinzubekommen, nutze ich mal diesen hier. 
Ein bekannter möchte mit mir angeln gehen. Dieser hat aber keine Berechtigung dafür. Sag, dass er das Risiko eingehen würde,..seine Sache. Aber welche Auswirkungen kann das für mich (legaler Angler) haben wenn wir beide kontrolliert werden?

Habe ich Anzeigepflicht? 
Was ist wenn er mir gesagt hat, er verfüge über die benötigten Papiere?
Hätte ich das Recht gehabt diese einzusehen bevor ich mit ihm angeln gehe? ....... wohl eher nicht oder?


----------



## Koalabaer (25. August 2011)

*AW: Ist das Schwarzangeln?*



Gunnie schrieb:


> Da ich anscheinend zu doof bin einen eigenen Threat hinzubekommen, nutze ich mal diesen hier.



nach dem klick auf die Rubrik(hier also Junganglerfragen),hast du linke Seite inner Mitte einen blauen Button(neues Thema).

Passende Überschrift und dann die Frage,Fertsch #h

uups,sehe gerade dass du es hinbekommen hast.

Gruß Jörg


----------

